# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  New Desktop that will max out Guild Wars 2?

## QtDemon

So yeah. I want to get a computer that can max out GW2 at least, how much will this cost and can anyone make some suggestions? I have $600 to spend right now but I'm sure I won't be able to get a good computer with that, without building it myself, which I've never done before. (I'd rather just buy an already built one).

I've never actually played on a computer that was able to run like... WoW on anything higher than low settings, and I've been playing WoW for 5 years now... So I need some serious help. 

Any info is appreciated.

----------


## Harambeqt

Get a i5 2500k and you will be able to max it.

Dont go all in spending all your cash on a i7.
Get:
SSD - For games loads faster n stuff.
HDD - For windows unless you want it on the ssd.
GTX nvidia 5xxx or 6xx series.
And some nice 1600 hz ram should do it. (6 - 8 gb)

----------


## QtDemon

> Get a i5 2500k and you will be able to max it.
> 
> Dont go all in spending all your cash on a i7.
> Get:
> SSD - For games loads faster n stuff.
> HDD - For windows unless you want it on the ssd.
> GTX nvidia 5xxx or 6xx series.
> And some nice 1600 hz ram should do it. (6 - 8 gb)


That helps a lot. I've been thinking a computer wouldn't be worth buying unless it wasn't with i7.
Is the SSD actually worth it? I didn't even bother to look into those. 
I've been seeing a lot of comps with 8gigs of ram so I don't think that would be a problem.
I don't know much about video cards though. D;

Also, are you suggesting I attempt to build it myself? Is there any chance I could find a already built computer with all this? :3

Thanks btw. ^_^

----------


## JudyCh0p

> Is the SSD actually worth it? I didn't even bother to look into those.


Oh yesssssss.

----------


## QtDemon

> Oh yesssssss.


Alrighty then. :P I'll look into getting one of these, but I hear they're pretty expensive.


But I'm slightly confused. Would I put like... my video games on it or only my OS?

----------


## imdasandman

> Alrighty then. :P I'll look into getting one of these, but I hear they're pretty expensive.
> 
> 
> But I'm slightly confused. Would I put like... my video games on it or only my OS?


Get a 120 gb and only put your is and most played games on it. The 128's I believe are around 140-250 dollars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Smoogels

Grab a i5 3570K (updated version of 2500K at same price)
4GB RAM, or if you have any money left over get 8GB. But not that most games do not make use of a system with more than 4.
AMD HD 7770 would be OK. But you can easily opt for a more powerful graphics card if budget allows, like the 7870.

Not sure what you can get with $600. Here in the UK prices on hardware are expensive, especially with tax/VAT added on...

Only grab a SSD as last priority. It does not help with FPS, so if your gaming it would be better spent on a CPU or graphics card.

Edit: Just noticed you did not want to build it :Frown:  I would recommend having a look at some Newegg videos on how to build a computer on YouTube. It's soooo easy to do and you can get more for your money that way.

----------


## QtDemon

> Grab a i5 3570K (updated version of 2500K at same price)
> 4GB RAM, or if you have any money left over get 8GB. But not that most games do not make use of a system with more than 4.
> AMD HD 7770 would be OK. But you can easily opt for a more powerful graphics card if budget allows, like the 7870.
> 
> Not sure what you can get with $600. Here in the UK prices on hardware are expensive, especially with tax/VAT added on...
> 
> Only grab a SSD as last priority. It does not help with FPS, so if your gaming it would be better spent on a CPU or graphics card.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed you did not want to build it I would recommend having a look at some Newegg videos on how to build a computer on YouTube. It's soooo easy to do and you can get more for your money that way.





Yeah, that's what everyone keeps telling me. @Building it myself.

Ah ok, that's what I was thinking. I'll definatly have to buy the SSD after then.


I actually uh, built a computer on Cyberpower.com, it's free shipping and no tax here, But it's $914. Which I'll have on the 30th so. Anyway, does it look okay? 



Go here. Mega Special III
Click 'Load' at the very top of the screen and copy and paste this. 1EDV5G

----------


## Zoidberg

> Yeah, that's what everyone keeps telling me. @Building it myself.
> 
> Ah ok, that's what I was thinking. I'll definatly have to buy the SSD after then.
> 
> 
> I actually uh, built a computer on Cyberpower.com, it's free shipping and no tax here, But it's $914. Which I'll have on the 30th so. Anyway, does it look okay? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


550TI is not really a good GFX card... Won't be able to max out GW2.
You're not gonna get a good (by my definition at least...) gaming PC for $600.
When I get home I'll try and build one.

----------


## Aurina

> Mega Special III



Case: Very subjective, but a very popular choice. Good.
CPU: Good choice, got it myself (the K version) and no complains.
Cooling: I don't like water cooling as I don't think water and electronics should go together, but if that's your thing, go for it - Might want to read up a few review first
Motherboard: Gigabyte is usually good and the specs looks fine as well. Don't know it personally.
RAM: Good
GPU: 550 won't do much, need to change it. Can you afford the newest 660Ti? It's an upgrade from the earlier nvidia budget card, 560ti.
PSU: 700w is more than enough for a single card. Brand?
Hard drive: 7200rpm - good
Optical drive: I did without, but yeah.
Sound: On-board is good, no reason to spend cash on 

All in all it looks good, but change the graphics card, reconsider the cooling and read some reviews and you'll be done.

----------


## Zoidberg

You say you'll have a budget at around $900 at the end of the month?
If so, this is what I would build, but I don't think you can get anything like this for this price unless you build it yourself.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks


*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter) 
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12P SE2 54.4 CFM CPU Cooler ($37.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($134.99 @ Microcenter) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($56.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC) 
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 7870 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($49.49 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 620W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($83.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS224-06 DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Total:* $909.40
_(Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)_

----------


## QtDemon

Edit: I lied.

Thanks a lot Zoidberg. I'll be looking into them.  :Smile: 
But uh, how do I go about an OS?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Grab a i5 3570K (updated version of 2500K at same price)
> 4GB RAM, or if you have any money left over get 8GB. But not that most games do not make use of a system with more than 4.
> AMD HD 7770 would be OK. But you can easily opt for a more powerful graphics card if budget allows, like the 7870.
> 
> Not sure what you can get with $600. Here in the UK prices on hardware are expensive, especially with tax/VAT added on...
> 
> Only grab a SSD as last priority. It does not help with FPS, so if your gaming it would be better spent on a CPU or graphics card.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed you did not want to build it I would recommend having a look at some Newegg videos on how to build a computer on YouTube. It's soooo easy to do and you can get more for your money that way.


The 3570k is running on Ivy Bridge. (OC'd)
It has more heat issues than the 2500k. (OC'd) 
Drains more power. (OC'd) 
and harder to overclock.

Its not a good processor if you are going to clock or save energy and go green.

----------


## QtDemon

> The 3570k is running on Ivy Bridge. (OC'd)
> It has more heat issues than the 2500k. (OC'd) 
> Drains more power. (OC'd) 
> and harder to overclock.
> 
> Its not a good processor if you are going to clock or save energy and go green.




Thanks for the info.  :Smile:

----------


## Smoogels

> The 3570k is running on Ivy Bridge. (OC'd)
> It has more heat issues than the 2500k. (OC'd) 
> Drains more power. (OC'd) 
> and harder to overclock.
> 
> Its not a good processor if you are going to clock or save energy and go green.


A lot of this is incorrect.

It does not produce more heat when overclocked. It has problems shifting the heat because of the IHS is not as good as the Sandybridge. If you have good cooling it's not a problem, plus the 10% faster performance means you can do a less overclock to reach the same performance of a SB overclock.

It also does not drain more power when overclocked and it overclocks the same way as a SB. Ivy Bridge uses less power and uses 22nm technology. 

The ivy bridge also makes use of PCIE 3, which Sandybridge do not.

----------


## QtDemon

> A lot of this is incorrect.
> 
> It does not produce more heat when overclocked. It has problems shifting the heat because of the IHS is not as good as the Sandybridge. If you have good cooling it's not a problem, plus the 10% faster performance means you can do a less overclock to reach the same performance of a SB overclock.
> 
> It also does not drain more power when overclocked and it overclocks the same way as a SB. Ivy Bridge uses less power and uses 22nm technology. 
> 
> The ivy bridge also makes use of PCIE 3, which Sandybridge do not.




Oh... well in that case, thank you! ^_^

(SO MUCH INFORMATION I'M SO CONFUSED, WHY CAN'T THIS BE SIMPLER).

----------


## Zoidberg

> Edit: I lied.
> 
> Thanks a lot Zoidberg. I'll be looking into them. 
> But uh, how do I go about an OS?


That's for you to decide. Buy it or pirate it.

----------


## QtDemon

> That's for you to decide. Buy it or pirate it.


Obviously I would pirate it. But a few people told me I could reuse the keys? I have windows 7 installed on the laptop I'm using right now.

----------

